

The Best "Thank You for Your Order" Email I Have Ever Received - devin
http://couchraisin.com/post/2921948101/best-thank-you-for-your-order-email-ever
I've received a whole lot of "receipt" emails, but this one changed my day.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Although not a duplicate, this story/email was submitted just over a month
ago. I'll repeat here what I said there:

    
    
        Personal opinion only, but ...
    
        I find this sort of thing annoying. It would be
        especially annoying if I bought more than one thing,
        unless they changed it every time. But that, in turn,
        would force me to read through the entire email every
        time just to make sure they really were just saying -
        it's shipped.
    
        In short, life's short, and I've got better things to
        do than read through an entire, cutesy email to make
        sure that it's saying what I think it's saying, and
        not saying anything unexpected.
    
        It's also lying. I bet they didn't do any of that.
    
        "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" expresses clearly the
        difference between "Funny Always", "Funny Once", and
        "Funny Never". For me, this is somewhere between the
        last two. I hope it doesn't catch on.
    
        </rant>
    

There's a lot more to the discussion from last time - you can read it here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008639>

~~~
wccrawford
I halfway agree. It would depend on the company, for me.

If I ordered from a stuffy corporate mega-giant like Amazon, I'd be slightly
annoyed. If I ordered from somewhere serious, like ordering $2k+ computer
parts I'd think they were clowns and wonder if I made a mistake.

However, if I ordered from Woot.com, I'd know it was just their brand of humor
and appreciate it.

CDBaby strikes me as the corporate type, so I'd be slightly annoyed, I think.

~~~
Dav3xor
Haha, this is extremely funny, since that email was written by Derek Sivers;
then owner of CD Baby, and an incredibly popular contributer around here.

------
arethuza
Maybe it's dour Scot thing - but if I got an email like that I would think
they were taking the p*ss.

~~~
kjhgyjkikj
Pass?

~~~
nano81
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taking_the_piss>

~~~
kjhgyjkikj
What I meant - with tongue firmly in cheek - was that the symbols P, asterisk,
S, S symbolise the word 'piss' as surely as the word 'piss'.

------
dennmart
I remember getting this email when I bought a CD from them in 2007. I loved
it, and thought the exact same thing as the author: "I'll do business with
them again."

Four years have passed and I haven't bought a single thing from the company
since then. I've just gotten what I needed elsewhere, either due to price or
convenience. The email is nice, but it didn't really do much to make me always
want to go to them first.

------
devin
I skimmed the email. I found one of the lines interesting. I kept reading. It
made me smile. Who would've thunk that so many people can get upset about a
little fun in their inbox.

I opt-in on whimsical, fun email. "Order Shipped" => Boring.

------
unignorant
I probably don't fit the target demographic for this kind of email, but it
seems to me that CDBaby is subtly mocking its customers.

I have no idea why they would do so, but hyperbole can cut both ways.

------
bdb
All that fanfare and... they sent your package via USPS.

~~~
dennmart
I actually prefer USPS when I get some stuff (smaller items, like CDs) shipped
to my apartment - They can actually use the mailbox instead of leaving it
outside of my door, where it can easily be swiped by someone else. For larger
items, I just have them shipped to the office.

